# How Brave R YOU??



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OK... so we have a face thread...we all looked beautiful!  

Who is brave enought to post a BAD pic of themselves??? :shock: 

I can't issue a challange without doing it first.... here goes...:twisted: 













This was me gettin woke up at like 4 am ....My husband thought it would be funny to take pictures...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have the perfect picture for this one! I just need to find it! I will be brave...lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Alright, here it is! ****! 


Okay so I was at my heaviest and really didn't care about myself. But I still think I look pretty dang sexy...****. I mean, come on! It's the fashion statement of the year, sneakers, ripped old sweat pants (that used to belong to my dad) and a dirty old stained jean jacket! I didn't even brush my hair! **** :lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

****... THAT'S WHAT i'M TALKIN' ABOUT!!!!

Perfect FGR! :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i have some on my phone.. i'll have to go through... and i'll be brave and post


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not afraid to show my bad side!!  Pretty dang unattractive for real though! Yuck!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

**breathes in then out**

Ok by nature i'm not a photogenic person. And if i get a good picture, it's quite rare. So i have heaps of horrible pictures. I found 3 that i won't be 10000% embarrassed posting them. 
Laugh if you must  

It was hot and humid and we were out there for a while. But i caught a big fish!  








This one is of me and my sister goofing off. (I'm the one in the glasses)








And this is my worst picture. What can I say, When my sister and I get together, we're total goof balls


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Appy... Those are priceless!  I love it when people are being real!!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

well i figured if people saw my good side, and then see me working with Vega, why not show them what i look like at other times


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh I sooooo win this one!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Way to go guys! M2G You actually look pretty even if you are the toilet!  Appy I love the one of you fishing!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought all the photos of me were pretty bad, you want me to post a worse one :?: :shock:
Heres a really attractive one. Although you cant see my face, my wardrobe is great. My farmer earflap hat, pajama bottoms and grubby coat. We were worming the horses. Hey it was cold :!:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You all are so funny :lol: I love it.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

me......


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ill be brave but not until i get back to brisbane and get my pics that are all burnt on cd. im scared but ill do it lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL...M2G...don't make me get the photos of when I was in the hopsital after the baby was born!!! :twisted:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> ill be brave but not until i get back to brisbane and get my pics that are all burnt on cd. im scared but ill do it lol


I was scared too, but i took a deep breath and uploaded.

Thats FGR, I was extremely excited that i caught that fish (Tom and I were having a contest.. a 5 min who can pull out the largest fish contest.. i won  )


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ALRIGHT....here goes lol. I am A HUUUUGE NERD.

My bff and i were goofing off and I dont know how i got this shot but its pretty funny to me









Here I am singing using my popsicle as a mic









And we were trying to catch a picture of us in the air...it was pretty hard and hilarious









AND THE BEST FOR LAST....my 22nd birthday lol being a nerd


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Way to go guys! M2G You actually look pretty even if you are the toilet!  Appy I love the one of you fishing!


LOL, you didnt like my running mascara and the extra 20+lbs I was lugging around?! :lol: 


More to come


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Just had to add another one so you could fully appreciate my ear flap hat. I wear this all winter, its my favorite. :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> > ill be brave but not until i get back to brisbane and get my pics that are all burnt on cd. im scared but ill do it lol
> ...


lol ok
ill do my best


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL FS!! :lol:

Ahh I'll try to find some funny ones of meeeee.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

has anyone ever played the face game?????? well, basically you move your face in weird positions making a funny sound and then randomly snap a picture. here's an example:










and another:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's funny, it's just creepy!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hahahha


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

**** you just reminded me, I DO have a funny pic like that ahahaha omggg lol me & my best friend were making weird faces. 









This is from like last June but still it's random ahahaha. We both look sooooo evil!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

omg! hahhaha i love doing that hehe


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

looking good guys :lol: 
have you tried the " hsake your head as fast as you can and take a pic" game ? 
It can be hilarious ! 
Except for when you computer teacher does it to you and shows the whole class up on a huge screen


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL yeah I've done that before! :lol:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm the one in the red


----------

